# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Enasarco agenti

## marcoscano

Ciao a tutti Vi pongo il seguente quesito: 
- quale criterio seguite per la deducibilità dei contributi ENASARCO? Essendo contributi previdenziali il criterio da seguire è quello di cassa ma non provvedendo personalmente al versamento non capisco quale sia il momento da prendere in considerazione. La casa mandante deve effettuare obbligatoriamente i pagamenti per trimestre di riferimento per cui capita che l'agente riceva una certificazione con contributi enasarco versati su fatture emesse dall'agente ma non ancora incassate. Per cui quale criterio seguire? Ciò che risulta dalla certificazione oppure si effettua il ricalcolo della quota enasarco trattenuta all'incasso della fattura?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao a tutti Vi pongo il seguente quesito: 
> - quale criterio seguite per la deducibilità dei contributi ENASARCO? Essendo contributi previdenziali il criterio da seguire è quello di cassa ma non provvedendo personalmente al versamento non capisco quale sia il momento da prendere in considerazione. La casa mandante deve effettuare obbligatoriamente i pagamenti per trimestre di riferimento per cui capita che l'agente riceva una certificazione con contributi enasarco versati su fatture emesse dall'agente ma non ancora incassate. Per cui quale criterio seguire? Ciò che risulta dalla certificazione oppure si effettua il ricalcolo della quota enasarco trattenuta all'incasso della fattura?

  Sono deducibili quelle trattenute, in base al principio di cassa, appunto.

----------


## marcoscano

Quindi se ho una certificazione con l'ENASARCO versato dalla casa mandante ma dalla quale non ho incassato i miei compensi non posso dedurre i contributi enasarco? Scusa ma sto impazzendo. Ho trovato diversi pareri contrastanti. C'è chi sostiene che potrei dedurli perchè comunque il principio di cassa è rispettato nel momento in cui la ditta mandante li ha versati per conto mio.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quindi se ho una certificazione con l'ENASARCO versato dalla casa mandante ma dalla quale non ho incassato i miei compensi non posso dedurre i contributi enasarco? Scusa ma sto impazzendo. Ho trovato diversi pareri contrastanti. C'è chi sostiene che potrei dedurli perchè comunque il principio di cassa è rispettato nel momento in cui la ditta mandante li ha versati per conto mio.

  Il principio di cassa è rispettato nel momento in cui la ditta mandante li ha TRATTENUTI.

----------


## marcoscano

Ok per cui la certificazione della casa mandante con la quale si certificano gli importi versati ma non recuperati dalla fattura dell'agente a questo punto è irrilevante. Comunque è assurdo che nemmeno all'AdE sappiano dare una risposta univoca. In Italia va tutto interpretato ma non si sa mai se si azzecca. Ti ringrazio per la cortese disponibilità.

----------


## xd1976

colgo l'occasione per porre anche io una domanda in merito ai contributi enasarco. 
La competenza dei versamenti enasarco è relativa a quella delle provvigioni/premi maturati o alla data della fattura? 
Una fattura emessa a gennaio 2011 ma con descrizione relativa a provvigioni di dicembre 2010 subisce le ritenute rispetto al 1° trim 2011 o al 4° trim 2010?

----------


## ergo3

Il problema sorge appunto per il fatto che la "trattenuta" in realtà non è necessariamente tale. Infatti, la casa mandate è obbligata al versamento dell'Enasarco 50% a proprio carico e 50% a carico dell'agente, a prescindere dalla fatturazione delle provvigioni e del relativo pagamento, entro il 20 del secondo mese successivo alla fine del trimestre. Posto che l'ultimo trimestre è al 31/12, il versamento deve avvenire entro il 20/02 a prescindere dal fatto che la fattura sia emessa dall'agente. Pertanto, comunque, segue il criterio di cassa per l'agente e di competenza per la casa mandante all'agente. Il solito disallineamento

----------


## paolab

I contributi ENASARCO devono essere versati in considerazione della competenza delle provvigioni, indipendentemente dalla data della fattura dell'agente e/o dalla data di pagamento delle provvigioni stesse

----------


## ergo3

> I contributi ENASARCO devono essere versati in considerazione della competenza delle provvigioni, indipendentemente dalla data della fattura dell'agente e/o dalla data di pagamento delle provvigioni stesse

  Si, ma le parti possono pattuire un momento di maturazione delle provvigioni che non può andare oltre la controprestazione del cliente segnalato (incasso). Pertanto il contributo enasarco è dovuto a maturazione della provvigione. 
dal sito dell'Enasarco, che riprende il regolamento: "Come è noto, i contributi Enasarco si calcolano (e versano) nel momento in cui la ditta esegue (o avrebbe dovuto eseguire) la prestazione a suo carico (comma 4, art. 1748 Cod. Civ.). 
Tuttavia la preponente e l'agente, se d'accordo, possono derogare a tale principio generale, individuando un diverso momento di maturazione delle provvigioni che non può andare inderogabilmente oltre il momento in cui il cliente paga (o avrebbe dovuto pagare) il bene.  Il contributo è, pertanto, dovuto nel momento in cui matura il diritto alla provvigione, indipendentemente da quando la stessa verrà pagata all'agente o fatturata dall'agente. "   http://www.enasarco.it/Guida/quando_..._previdenziale  Contributi maturati dopo la cessazione del rapporto 
Quindi, ciò che dici tu è giusto sempre considerando quale punto di partenza il momento di maturazione delle provvigioni ai fini del codice civile che, appunto, può essere anche oltre la data della vendita ma entro la data di incasso della relativa fattura. 
Da un punto di vista della competenza ai fini delle IIDD, invece, non vale la diversa pattuizione delle parti. (come da prassi e e giurisprudenza9

----------

